# Favorite Artists



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Gustave Dore








Odilon Redon








and Ivan Aivazovsky are some of my favorites


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> View attachment 20963
> 
> Odilon Redon


nice to see Redon being mentioned. I love his work, as well  I was very pleased to see some of his stuff at the Van Gogh Museum in Amsterdam.


----------

